# Rate this Ass



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

What do you think?


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww cute lol

it looks like it needs a wash


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I bet that ass smells better than mine.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

That ass isn't nothin'.
I can see the same thing anytime my mother-in-law comes to visit...
Cept yours isnt as hairy, and has better table manners.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

That ass has a big head on it.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Wolfman said:


> Awww, I'm sure your ass smells like candycanes.


Well, I DO wash it for the holidays, I don't want my family to be offended when they see it.


----------



## lokiluvr (Dec 30, 2004)

Why,,,,why,,,,why,,, do I allways get drawn into these????? )


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> That ass isn't nothin'.
> I can see the same thing anytime my mother-in-law comes to visit...
> Cept yours isnt as hairy, and has better table manners.


LMAO !!!!!:lol:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *KozmoKramer*
_That ass isn't nothin'._
_I can see the same thing anytime my mother-in-law comes to visit..._
_Cept yours isnt as hairy, and has better table manners._



Cinderella said:


> LMAO !!!!!:lol:


_Unfortunately, I was being serious this time Cinder...:wm:_
My Dear Ol' Mother-Out-Law: :monkeyea:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao Koz u crack me up!!!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Come on now NPD, ClubFed's going to get upset you stole his profile picture.


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

Kozmo do we have the same mother in law? That sounds like mine.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

A word of advice. Most animal complaints are now felonies in Massachusetts. If the MSPCA finds out that you're comparing a hard working animal to a mother-in-law, A good case could be made that you're getting very close to cruelty.


----------

